# Elite Pro Cosmetics...good?



## hundove (Jun 26, 2006)

Is Elite Pro Cosmetics good quality and as good as MAC?
Should I look try its products?


----------



## Milena (Mar 23, 2007)

I have the same doubt as you ...
I saw a lot of these to sell on ebay ...


----------



## pixichik77 (Mar 23, 2007)

many of the gals in my program have the 88 shadow palette, and it's wonderful.  I'm going to get one soon, it's great for situations where you want a lot of variety but you don't know what to expect... Highly pigmented and stays well.  Did I mention I WANT one?


----------



## ExpensiveToy (Apr 7, 2007)

*Help with Elite Pro Cosmetics Palette! Please!!*

Hi everyone!
I didn't know where to post this...anyways..
I need an advice...
I want to buy the Elite Pro Cosmetics palette, the 88 eyeshadows one...
On Ebay it's available for about 40$.. but.. looking for some brushes, I found another seller that sell the same palette for about 9 $.. 
This seller doesn't say that it's from Elite Pro; he/she says that it doesn't have any brand name imprinted or whatever.. I think it's the same cause it really looks like the Elite Pro and it's cheaper and I wanna try it.
What should I do? 
In you opinion... is it really the same but without the brand name?

Please help me!


----------



## pixichik77 (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Help with Elite Pro Cosmetics Palette! Please!!*

I think I saw that too.  I figured, if I get it for 9 and it's not what I want, it's not a big loss.  I think the shipping was high on it tho...


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Help with Elite Pro Cosmetics Palette! Please!!*

Elite Pro Cosmetics purchase wholesale from this one China company who does mass production of the product. I've already saw the China company's website with their product line. He/She can pay extra just to have their company name on the product and sell it at much a higher price.

They're both the same palettes. I have one of those too with another company's name printed on it. I rather get the one that starts the bidding at $9.99 plus $15.00 for shipping w/ no brand printed on the eyeshadow palette rather than paying $40.00. That's about $25.00 (if you win the bid for $9.99) vs. $40.00.


----------



## ExpensiveToy (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Help with Elite Pro Cosmetics Palette! Please!!*

So I'll get the cheaper one... that's really the same!

But... what's the pigmentation like? Are the colors pigmented or they're like those for kids in the easter eggs? XD


----------

